# Your kitchen sponge is even more gross than you thought



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

businessinsider.com *

How often to replace sponges, which have more bacteria than toilets*

Kevin Loria
[HR][/HR]    







Yes, kitchen sponges are dirtier than toilets. Shutterstock/correct pictures 



 *Sponges are the most bacteria-covered objects in most homes (more so than toilets), according to microbiologists.* 
 *One recent study found even more microbial diversity on sponges than researchers expected.* 
 *Sponge-cleaning methods like boiling and microwaving are less effective than most people think.* 
[HR][/HR]
If the dishes are stacking up in the sink, you're probably reaching for that sponge and soap. 

But when was the last time you changed that sponge out? Remember, kitchen sponges are dirtier than toilets. 

In fact, it's common knowledge among microbiologists that the things you use to clean your dishes are the dirtiest objects in your home. 

A study published in August in the journal Scientific Reports suggests those spongy bacterial colonies may be even more of a health hazard than we thought. Because of that, the researchers behind the report recommend replacing your sponge every week. 

The researchers conducted a genetic analysis of bacteria on 28 samples from 14 used sponges. They wrote that this was the most comprehensive analysis yet of the microbiome — the community of bacteria — living on kitchen sponges. 

Kitchens are where new bacteria are regularly introduced, both because of human traffic and food preparation. Sponges, which are often warm, wet, and contain traces of old food, are ideal breeding grounds for those bacteria. 

The goal of the new analysis wasn't to find pathogens, which make people sick, but just to see what was living on the sponges. The answer? Lots of things. 

"Our work demonstrated that kitchen sponges harbor a higher bacterial diversity than previously thought," the authors wrote. 

They found that five of the 10 most common bacterial groups had pathogenic potential, including _Acinetobacter johnsonii, Chryseobacterium hominis,_ and _Moraxella osloensis_. They also found pathogenic groups that could lead to a staph or strep infection, though those weren't as abundant. 

They compared their tests to newly purchased, unused sponges and found those to be basically bacteria free. 

The other surprising result of the study was that cleaning sponges may be less effective than previously thought. Microwaving and boiling sponges can initially reduce about 60% of the bacteria on them, according to the study, but won't sterilize them. 

And even sponges the scientists tested that had been regularly cleaned in that way didn't have fewer bacteria than the uncleaned sponges. The researchers think that resistant bacteria most likely survive the sanitation process then quickly repopulate the sponge, making it harder to remove them over time. 

Philip Tierno, a microbiologist, previously  told Business Insider that the best way to clean a sponge was to "put it in a little bleach solution." However, the new study didn't evaluate the effects of that method. 

Although it's a good idea to clean a sponge after each use, the researchers "suggest a regular (and easily affordable) replacement of kitchen sponges, for example, on a weekly basis," according to the study.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah, sponges are nasty. I try to replace them every week but my husband gets all pissy.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

i use handmade tawashis made out of coarse acrylic yarn and wash them with my kitchen towels (they get a good bleach soaking.) about once a month. they usually come out of the wash looking like new. i use a darker color yarn. about once a week (or less) they get a good sudsing with comet bleach powder when i disinfect the sink. the bleach doesn't affect the color of the acrylic much. i think i will let the bleach sit on longer now and do it more often though. Crochet Tawashi : 6 Steps (with Pictures)


----------



## Nicole29 (Nov 3, 2017)

That's true and very sad, cause lot of people don't know about mega dirty sponges, in which develop whole colonies of nasty bacteria. Many people use such sponges for quite a long time. In my family, we try often to replace them, at least once a week.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I put our sponge in the dishwasher every night and change it about once a month. I also don't use it to scrape the food off of a plate. I use a spatula for that. I refuse to touch any sponge in my office or anywhere that is not my kitchen. Sponges are disgusting.


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

That's why I only use an incinerator to clean my things.


----------



## s2theizay (Nov 12, 2014)

I refuse to keep sponges. Dishwasher ftw


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I recently read that putting sponges in the dishwasher actually makes the bacteria problem worse. I threw mine out and got these. I think they're a good alternative since they're bacteria and mildew resistant:

https://www.amazon.com/BETTER-Silic...018&sr=8-2&keywords=sponge+as+seen+on+tv&th=1


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Just eat your sponges in small, ever increasing bits so you gain resistance to the germs. Problem solved!

Half the time I just wash dishes with my bare hands and dish soap.


----------



## NowayTir (Nov 25, 2020)

noway, I cant believe it...
I even tried to change my kitchen sponge about 1 time a week...
as it turned out, even this doesn't help


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

This is nonsense. My sponge is a sexy bitch!


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

just poor your leftover boiled water over it when making coffee or tea, and wash it with soap every other day or so, boil it when boiling the dishcloth. _Some _bacteria is good for you, keeps your immune system working and practicing.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> businessinsider.com *
> 
> How often to replace sponges, which have more bacteria than toilets*
> 
> ...


It has never occured to me to use bleach. I have never heard of that option before for sponges. I used to use a sponge as long as possible to save my economy and the invironment from more trash. 
I normally rinse the sponge after I have used it.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh wow, I was using my most recent sponge for at least 2 months. I just threw it out after I bought several new ones a few days ago. For the most part, I use my sponges until they either start breaking down or until they get irreversibly yucky. I store them sponge-side down, scrubby-side up so the water can drain out. Since I'm continuously putting soap on the sponge, that must clean it to some extent...right?

I wonder if UV light works to sterilize sponges.


----------

